

The Development of Wooden Skyscrapers - a_w
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/jul/07/tree-houses-are-wooden-skyscrapers-the-future-of-tall-buildings

======
david-given
It sounds better if you call it 'organically produced carbon fibre'...

Wood is awesome; I'd love to see this concept work.

~~~
voidz
I see what you did there

------
michel-slm
The future is Kashyyyk

